# Der "Ohh,ich freu mich auf Cata!"-Thread



## Fusselbirne (6. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin!!!
Da ich nicht glaube bzw. gesehen habe,dass es sowas bereits gibt,eröffne ich hiermit mal ganz offiziel den Thread,in den IHR eure Vorfreude auf heute Nacht ab 12Uhr an andere mitteilen könnt und gleichzeitig,wenn ihr wollt,schreiben könnt,auf was ihr euch eigentlich speziell freut...der Mitternachtsverkauf?Die Charerstellung?Worgen?Gobbos?Alles zusammen?!?!?

Legt los


----------



## Sin (6. Dezember 2010)

Ist doch auch nur wieder ein Addon wie die davor, nix spannendes neues.


----------



## odinxd (6. Dezember 2010)

natürlich ist das mal was neues spannendes, ich freue mich am meisten darauf neue gebiete zu erkunden und betrachten. neue fische angeln und rezepte kochen und neue gegner in neuen inis besuchen und umhauen. im grossen und ganzen: ich freue mich das endlich mal wieder etwas NEUES kommt weil der alte content langsam total ausgelutscht war!


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Dezember 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ist doch auch nur wieder ein Addon wie die davor, nix spannendes neues.


Naja es ist so gesehn ein "halbes neues Spiel"


----------



## moddok (6. Dezember 2010)

heut abend werd ich noch versuchen mir das game irgendwo zu kaufen (saturn, media-markt, expert, etc...). sollte das nicht klappen, werde ich mir es morgen nach der arbeit bzw. in der mittagspause kaufen um dann nach der arbeit (gegen 16 Uhr) ganz entspannt loslegen. Bis ~ 22.00 Uhr weil ich mittwoch wieder arbeiten muss.

aber freuen tu ich mich wie ein kleines kind


----------



## Darknoreia (6. Dezember 2010)

ich freu mich auch,ist mein erstes Addon und bin gespannt wie Sau


----------



## Reflox (6. Dezember 2010)

Freu mich richtig drauf, nur schade das sich es vielleicht nicht morgen kriege


----------



## likoria (6. Dezember 2010)

Hey wollte mal so wissen wann ihr euch denn das wahrscheinlich am meisten geliebte "Weihnachtsgeschenk" kaufe bzw bekommen? Bekommt ihr das Spiel von euren Eltern oder sitzt ihr gerade im Auto zum nächsten großen Mitternachtsverkauf? Zockt ihr heute Abend bis morgens durch?Trotz Schule oder Arbeit? Bekommt ihr euer WoW-Cataclysm von euern Eltern geschenkt oder steht ihr da im dauerhaften Konflikt von "Wehe du kaufst es!"

Ich persönlich werde es mir wahrscheinlich in den Ferien kaufen,ist ja nur ein Spiel und die Schule geht halt vor und an den ersten Tagen bekommt man wohl sowieso ein Questmob auf einem überfüllten Server wie Frostwolf nur auf der Buffed Datenbank zu sehen  



MfG

PS: Wir befinden uns in einem sozialen Thread wo man seine Mitmenschen nicht mental zuflamen wird! Es sei denn ihr wollt bezeugen wie höchst interlektuell ihr seid


----------



## Laeneus (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich freu mich so extrem, ich träum seit 2 Tagen nurnoch davon. Meistens wache ich dann in Panik auf, schmeiß den PC an, nur um zu merken, dass noch nicht Dienstag ist    Aber heute habe ich schon den ganzen Tag das Gefühl, welches man als kleines Kind an Weihnachten hat


----------



## kræy (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich will eig nur wissen, was für Erfolge mit Cata nun zu Heldentaten werden... welche Titel verschwinden, welche Mounts verschwinden, etc etc etc


----------



## BobaBasti (6. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bekomme es sicherlich erst Wochen später da das Laufwerk erst repariert werden muss...  


Edit: Aba ich werd wohl meinen Druiden leveln sofern das geht brauch man Cata zum leveln bis 80 dann? Bzw. Ist ja eh Schule also kann das noch warten xD


----------



## Neitras (6. Dezember 2010)

ich freu mich nicht so weil instabiele server überfarmte gebiet usw


----------



## DasGehirn (6. Dezember 2010)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme es sicherlich erst Wochen später da das Laufwerk erst repariert werden muss...



Kannst es doch auch runterladen ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2010)

Neitras schrieb:


> ich freu mich nicht so weil instabiele server überfarmte gebiet usw



Ärgern kann man sich immer noch, wenn es so weit ist. Blizzard hat sicherlich aus den anderen Addons gelernt.


----------



## Blackout1091 (6. Dezember 2010)

Bestell es gerade.. gehe deswegen auch nicht davon aus , dass es morgen da ist. Ist aber ja wie gesagt nur ein Spiel..


----------



## daturah (6. Dezember 2010)

ab 00:01 bis morgen mittag!!
nennt mich suchti...wayne.


----------



## silas00 (6. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habs übers Battlenet digital erworben (D.h. ab 00:01 zocken xD) muss zwar morgen ab 7 arbeiten, werde aber trotzdem durchzocken^^


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. Dezember 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ist doch auch nur wieder ein Addon wie die davor, nix spannendes neues.



genau so ist es.... ! 

*Und dann ab 0uhr heist es wieder, wie schon bei BC und WotLK:

- juhu,....... wo lern ich fliegen
- ah , wie komm ich dahin
- wo gibs die quest xy
- eh sagt mal, wo kann ich fliegen*

usw......

Mir wird das morgen vollkommen egal sein, als TANK/Heiler. Ich werden den Chat ausblenden
Musik anmachen und ganz in Ruhe starten.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. Dezember 2010)

*.
*


----------



## -Migu- (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd mir bis Freitag Zeit lassen um all den Roxxors freien Weg zu lassen die unbedingt auf 85 rushen wollen...  
Dann level ich gemütlich mit meinem Kumpel, mach dann mit Gilde paar Inis und habe Spass.
Ich will einfach Heilender Regen haben  neeed!



AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> genau so ist es.... !
> 
> *Und dann ab 0uhr heist es wieder, wie schon bei BC und WotLK:
> 
> ...



Und das natürlich auch, es hat schon genervt, als jeder 2. Bob gefragt hat wo man das Goblinmount herkriegt oder wieso die Portale weg sind.. Chat ausschalten... mach ich glaub auch..


----------



## xxhajoxx (6. Dezember 2010)

Habs bei Amazon bestellt werde morgen früh ganz normal zur Uni gehen und wenn ich wiederkomme hoffe ich das die Post da war und mir das Game gebracht hat. Wenn nich naja wäre nich so toll aber auch kein Weltuntergang. Wenn ich es morgen bekomme zocke ich so von 14-21 uhr dann heißt es ab ins Bett denn Mittwoch muss ich um 4 aufstehen und arbeiten


----------



## Noxiel (6. Dezember 2010)

Threads zusammengefügt.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. Dezember 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Threads zusammengefügt.



habs gemerkt *grrrrr


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> genau so ist es.... !
> 
> *Und dann ab 0uhr heist es wieder, wie schon bei BC und WotLK:
> 
> ...



Musik ist eine gute Idee, das Tankzeug wird auch höchstens für die Gilde angelegt.


----------



## BobaBasti (6. Dezember 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> Kannst es doch auch runterladen ^^




Naajaa mit meiner Leitung wirds bestimmt ewig dauern ... da ich an nem 15 GB Patch den halben Tag lade dann wird das sicherlich länger dauern... oder ist es etwa weniger?^^


----------



## yaime (6. Dezember 2010)

von der aktuellen spielversion 4.0.3a zum cata waren es bei mir (per digital kauf) "nur" 1x 850 MB und 1x 680MB also insgesamt ca 1,5GB


----------



## DasGehirn (6. Dezember 2010)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Naajaa mit meiner Leitung wirds bestimmt ewig dauern ... da ich an nem 15 GB Patch den halben Tag lade dann wird das sicherlich länger dauern... oder ist es etwa weniger?^^



Kommt drauf an was du schon runtergeladen hast ^^ Wenn du zur Zeit spielst und Cata noch net runtergeladen hast sinds nur um die 800mb


----------



## Frauenversteher (6. Dezember 2010)

daturah schrieb:


> ab 00:01 bis morgen mittag!!
> nennt mich suchti...wayne.



Ich würde wirklich sagen, das Du suchtest.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2010)

Versteh nicht so ganz, wo das Problem ist, wenn man sonst immer nur zwei Stunden am Tag spielt wie ich, aber alle zwei Jahre mal zum Addon 24h durchzockt, wenn man schon frei hat.


----------



## Korgor (6. Dezember 2010)

Komplettes Addon schon runtergezogen (Digitaler Erwerb ftw).

Auf was ich mich freue: MH, alte NPC´s wie Ragi etc.
Bin ja schon seid Classic dabei.

Aber eines finde ich bissl bescheiden,
dass es nun zwar die alten Rang 1-14 Titel gibt,
aber man nun nichtmehr sieht, wer ihn schon seid lvl 60 hat.

Ich mit meinem Kürassier werde dann von den anderen nicht mehr zu
unterscheiden sein -.-
Da sollte man nen: "Old Classic Rank: Kürassier" vornedran setzen.

Ansonnsten einfach wieder stures durchge-q´te und meine 8 anderen Twinks auf 85 hauen.
Danach bissel raiden und wieder rummaulen, weil zu wenig Content da ist (mal sehen was sie alles gemacht haben).


----------



## Reflox (6. Dezember 2010)

kræy schrieb:


> Ich will eig nur wissen, was für Erfolge mit Cata nun zu Heldentaten werden... welche Titel verschwinden, welche Mounts verschwinden, etc etc etc



Alles was mit Cata verschwindet wurde mit 4.0.3 bzw. 4.0.3a heruasgenommen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Aber eines finde ich bissl bescheiden,
> dass es nun zwar die alten Rang 1-14 Titel gibt,
> aber man nun nichtmehr sieht, wer ihn schon seid lvl 60 hat.
> 
> ...



Und wo steckt der Sinn dahinter?


----------



## Korgor (6. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und wo steckt der Sinn dahinter?


Dass man nen Beweis hat, dass man schon seid Classic zockt.
Viele glauben es einfach nicht.

Und so eine Heldentat aus dem Erfolgsbuch kannste mit jedem billigen Hoster erstellen und einblenden...


----------



## DasGehirn (6. Dezember 2010)

Also heute ist das wahre Weinachten für mich ! Scheiß aufn 24sten ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Dass man nen Beweis hat, dass man schon seid Classic zockt.
> Viele glauben es einfach nicht.
> 
> Und so eine Heldentat aus dem Erfolgsbuch kannste mit jedem billigen Hoster erstellen und einblenden...



Ist doch völlig egal, ob man schon seit Classic spielt. Oder ist man dann etwas besseres?


----------



## shadownappi1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hey, ich hätte mal ne Frage, da ich nicht bei der beta dabei war...
Wo fängt man eig an ^^ Ich meine, wo kriegt man dann ne quest, die nach hyjal oder vashjir führt?


----------



## DasGehirn (6. Dezember 2010)

shadownappi1 schrieb:


> Hey, ich hätte mal ne Frage, da ich nicht bei der beta dabei war...
> Wo fängt man eig an ^^ Ich meine, wo kriegt man dann ne quest, die nach hyjal oder vashjir führt?


Vom Aushang in einer der Hauptstädte


----------



## shadownappi1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## Korgor (6. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal, ob man schon seit Classic spielt. Oder ist man dann etwas besseres?


Weil du dann schon mehr Raid- oder PvP-Erfahrung hast. (Vorraussichtlich man war dort aktiv)
Wirste z.B. in manchen Gilden brauchen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Weil du dann schon mehr Raid- oder PvP-Erfahrung hast.
> Wirste z.B. in manchen Gilden brauchen.



Na, also wenn sich Gilden nur aus Leuten, die seit Classic spielen, rekrutieren würden, wäre schnell Sense. Wie sollen die das denn nachweisen? Mein Rang 10er wird schon seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr gespielt. Wobei Klinge der Horde ja bleibt, der äquivalente Titel lautet ja anders. Aber es gibt sowieso eine Heldentat dafür.


----------



## Komakomi (6. Dezember 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Habs bei Amazon bestellt werde morgen früh ganz normal zur Uni gehen und wenn ich wiederkomme hoffe ich das die Post da war und mir das Game gebracht hat. Wenn nich naja wäre nich so toll aber auch *kein Weltuntergang*.



Den Weltuntergang gibts auch erst wenn du das AddOn hast


----------



## Galbadia (6. Dezember 2010)

Bekommt man einen Freimonat, wenn man seinen Account zu Cataclysm erweitert? Also das das Spiel gleich nen Monat hinzufügt. Oder müsste man den sich, wenn der Acc brach liegt, extra kaufen?


----------



## Shaila (6. Dezember 2010)

Freue mich auch schon, aber ich werde ab Morgen wohl erst einmal ein bisschen pausieren bzw. es langsam angehen bis die ersten großen Spielerwellen über die neuen Dinge hinweggefegt sind.

Das worauf ich mich am Meisten gefreut habe ist eigentlich schon im Spiel: Die veränderte Welt. Eigentlich DER Kaufgrund für mich für Cataclysm (Also auch die neuen Gebiete).


----------



## Korgor (6. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na, also wenn sich Gilden nur aus Leuten, die seit Classic spielen, rekrutieren würden, wäre schnell Sense. Wie sollen die das denn nachweisen? Mein Rang 10er wird schon seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr gespielt. Wobei Klinge der Horde ja bleibt, der äquivalente Titel lautet ja anders. Aber es gibt sowieso eine Heldentat dafür.


Lies mal meinen Post weiter oben durch, was das Problem mit den Heldentaten ist...


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Lies mal meinen Post weiter oben durch, was das Problem mit den Heldentaten ist...



Kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Barkyo (6. Dezember 2010)

oooooh und wie ich mich auf heut nacht um 0 uhr freu...
denn dann lieg ich schön entspannt in meinem gemütlichen bett und bin am pennen


----------



## Korgor (6. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.


Anfang WotLK haben manche schon Heldentaten gespamt, dass sie den "Regicide" haben.
Prob. war nur, dass es zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch garkein ICC gab. Da ging es gerade erst bis Ulduar.

Also keine Sorge, mit den richtigen Mitteln ist das ganz leicht machbar.

Ansonnsten freue ich mich über:
-Grafik der neuen Gebiete
-Neue Rasse
-Neue Mounts


----------



## DasGehirn (6. Dezember 2010)

Barkyo schrieb:


> oooooh und wie ich mich auf heut nacht um 0 uhr freu...
> denn dann lieg ich schön entspannt in meinem gemütlichen bett und bin am pennen



Schlaf gut =P


----------



## Galbadia (6. Dezember 2010)

Bekommt man einen Freimonat, wenn man seinen Account zu Cataclysm erweitert? Also das das Spiel gleich nen Monat hinzufügt. Oder müsste man den sich, wenn der Acc brach liegt, extra kaufen?


----------



## Shaila (6. Dezember 2010)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Bekommt man einen Freimonat, wenn man seinen Account zu Cataclysm erweitert? Also das das Spiel gleich nen Monat hinzufügt. Oder müsste man den sich, wenn der Acc brach liegt, extra kaufen?



Den Gratismonat gibt es nur bei Classic einmalig.


----------



## DasGehirn (6. Dezember 2010)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Bekommt man einen Freimonat, wenn man seinen Account zu Cataclysm erweitert? Also das das Spiel gleich nen Monat hinzufügt. Oder müsste man den sich, wenn der Acc brach liegt, extra kaufen?


man bekommt keinen freimonat dazu


----------



## Monoecus (6. Dezember 2010)

Geht jemand in Darmstadt zum Mitternachtsverkauf?


----------



## Fedaykin (6. Dezember 2010)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Geht jemand in Darmstadt zum Mitternachtsverkauf?



Gratuliere. 

Hast soeben im völlig falschen Thread geantwortet.


----------



## Monoecus (6. Dezember 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Gratuliere.
> 
> Hast soeben im völlig falschen Thread geantwortet.


Gibts dafür einen? Dann tut es mir natürlich Leid...


----------



## computerblicker (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd ganz gechillt erstmal die Berufe lernen, dann hol ich mir das fliegen und eier erstmal bisschen rum.
Schauen wo die Instanzen sind usw. und wie gesagt ganz gemütlich starten


----------



## wowz124 (6. Dezember 2010)

mir sind die gebiete egal undso .... ich will nur den DAMAGE sehn =D


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Dezember 2010)

> Ich werd ganz gechillt erstmal die Berufe lernen, dann hol ich mir das fliegen und eier erstmal bisschen rum.
> Schauen wo die Instanzen sind usw. und wie gesagt ganz gemütlich starten



Ich werds da etwas weniger gechillt angehen und sobalds losgeht reinhaun (Die server werden übrigens nicht runtergefahren sondern es wird von Blizz einfach nen"schalter umgelegt" 

Aber gut, das dus ansprichst, hätte da noch die ein oder andere Frage:

Wo wird man das Fliegen für die alte Welt erlernen können? Kommt da beim Flugmeister ne weitere Option dazu? Wird man die nächsten Berufstufen in SW oder OG erlernen können oder erst in den startgebieten irgendwo?

Hab gehört, dass es eventuell scho um 22uhr losgeht. wer ja nice aber warum? ^^


----------



## tonygt (6. Dezember 2010)

Fängt schon mal gut an Login Server Down Foren down ^^
Mal gucken wie die ganzen Suchtis heulen werden wenn die Server der Belastung nicht standhalten sollten xD


----------



## Euphemia (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich freu mich schon drauf, vor allem auf meinen kleinen grünen und gemeinen Goblin . Aber da ich erst Mittwochabend Zeit haben werde zu spielen kann ich mich noch einen Tag länger freuen.


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (6. Dezember 2010)

Freue ich mich auf Cataclysm? Joa.
Hoffe ich auf knackige Instanzen? Kannste singen.
Freu ich mich dann über tote DD´s? Aber Hallo 

Spaß beiseite.Wird sicher ein nettes Add-on (wobei ich mich immer noch frage warum die immer den selben Preis kosten wie manch andere Vollversion).
Wie oben beschrieben freu ich mich auf die tollen neuen Inis (mit lebenden DD´s    ).
Einige Lorefragen werden für mich hoffentlich auch beantwortet und die Raids sehen bis jetzt super aus.
Warten wir mal ab bis morgen abend.Mein Chef ist nicht so der Fan von Urlaub wegen eines Spiels


----------



## Zylenia (6. Dezember 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Fängt schon mal gut an Login Server Down Foren down ^^
> Mal gucken wie die ganzen Suchtis heulen werden wenn die Server der Belastung nicht standhalten sollten xD



Normal dürfte das keine Veränderung grossartig bringen.
Die Leute die sich einloggen,oder schon drauf sind,waren ja schon immer auf den Server.
Wird wahrscheinlich in den Startgebieten der neuen Rassen etwas voll,aber ansonsten läuft der normale Server Betrieb weiter,wie immer.
Wie gesagt,die Leute waren ja schon immer auf den Server,wo sie nun sind.


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Dezember 2010)

> Fängt schon mal gut an Login Server Down Foren down ^^



Loginserver down?oha dann besser zwischenzeitlich nichtmehr off gehen ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Loginserver down?oha dann besser zwischenzeitlich nichtmehr off gehen ^^



Bei mir gehts problemlos.


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Dezember 2010)

> Normal dürfte das keine Veränderung grossartig bringen.
> Die Leute die sich einloggen,oder schon drauf sind,waren ja schon immer auf den Server.
> Wird wahrscheinlich in den Startgebieten der neuen Rassen etwas voll,aber ansonsten läuft der normale Server Betrieb weiter,wie immer.
> Wie gesagt,die Leute waren ja schon immer auf den Server,wo sie nun sind.



Aber nicht soviele zeitgleich


----------



## lolGER61095 (6. Dezember 2010)

also ich kann mich ohne probleme einloggen


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Aber nicht soviele zeitgleich



Phasing heißt das Zauberwort.


----------



## tonygt (6. Dezember 2010)

Inzwischen gehn die Login Server auch wieder aber das die Servern down gehen könnten ist nicht mal unwahrscheinlich weil jetzt deutlich mehr Leute auf einmal Online sein werden als das sonst der Fall ist, merk ich ja schon an den Bg invite Zeiten die haben sich grad mal um das 20 Fache reduziert weil viel mehr Allis spielen.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (6. Dezember 2010)

Was ein Auf den kekes geht ist dieses Anale irgendwas gespamme seit 3 Stunden auf unserem server^^.
Aber der HöhePunkt sind die Armen Kleinen Deppen die mit dem Mammut etc den Flug Npc Blockieren.
Da stehen schon Hunderte rum und warten xd^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2010)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Was ein Auf den kekes geht ist dieses Anale irgendwas gespamme seit 3 Stunden auf unserem server^^.
> Aber der HöhePunkt sind die Armen Kleinen Deppen die mit dem Mammut etc den Flug Npc Blockieren.
> Da stehen schon Hunderte rum und warten xd^^



Solche Pfeifen gibt es immer, aber da musst du nur alle Spieler in der Nähe durchklicken und wenn jemand den NPC anvisiert, einfach F drücken.


----------



## Holoas (6. Dezember 2010)

Letztendlich habe auch ich meinen Account erweitert ! Woho!!!!


----------



## Bendt (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd' auch direkt um kurz nach Mitternacht loslegen, wenn alles glatt läuft oder man nicht vielleicht doch sogar schon etwas eher ran darf.


----------



## Kindgenius (6. Dezember 2010)

aaaahhh noch 1 1/2 stunden bis ich aufhör zu existieren!!


----------



## Millijana (6. Dezember 2010)

Also ich für meinen Teil war a die letzten Tage noch voll entspannt, heute Mittag war ich darüber noch sehr verblüfft, dass sich die typische Nervosität nicht einsetzte, die bevorstehende neue Dinge begleitet.
aber jetzt so langsam werde ich auch ein bisschen kribbelig. Bald gehts los zum MM


----------



## Lenay (6. Dezember 2010)

Nach 0 Uhr wandel ich meinen Schurken sofort in einen Worgen um hehe.
War grad mal in der Accountverwaltung drinne,alle die nen Tag vorher den Volkswechsel noch nich eingeleitet haben ,ziehen nun die A-Karte,weil die Server,wie auch nicht anders erwartet überlastet sind >.<.


----------



## Tyrophobi (6. Dezember 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> Nach 0 Uhr wandel ich meinen Schurken sofort in einen Worgen um hehe.
> War grad mal in der Accountverwaltung drinne,alle die nen Tag vorher den Volkswechsel noch nich eingeleitet haben ,ziehen nun die A-Karte,weil die Server,wie auch nicht anders erwartet überlastet sind >.<.



Du willst dir wirklich diese verkrüppelte Laufanimation antun und dafür auch noch Geld ausgeben? FREIWILLIG O_o?


----------



## computerblicker (7. Dezember 2010)

"Verbindung wird aufgebaut" 

Schade, Server gekillt wa :-D


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Dezember 2010)

Haha geil, man soll um Cata zu spielen, WoW neu starten, allerdings hats direkt den Login Server gekillt!


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Dezember 2010)

Hmm so siehts wohl aus.


----------



## Wolverrive (7. Dezember 2010)

jo die login server sind down!


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2010)

xDD stimmt  und in paar min kommen 1000 neue threads mir mimimimimein server is down


----------



## MO-Virus (7. Dezember 2010)

computerblicker schrieb:


> "Verbindung wird aufgebaut"
> 
> Schade, Server gekillt wa :-D



bei mir steht Erfolg aber nix passiert^^


----------



## Thorger (7. Dezember 2010)

das war leider zu erwarten -.-


----------



## Valdos Theolos (7. Dezember 2010)

kann mich auch nich einloggen^^


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (7. Dezember 2010)

computerblicker schrieb:


> "Verbindung wird aufgebaut"
> 
> Schade, Server gekillt wa :-D



also bei mir kommt jetz nach 2 minuten schon "Erfolg"


----------



## computerblicker (7. Dezember 2010)

hehe...warten wir ab 
Das wird nichts glaube ich ;-)


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Dezember 2010)

Haha ich hatte ne 1000 g Wette mit nem Kumpel das er um 0:03 nicht auf dem Server is... zack


----------



## Kaitokid1412 (7. Dezember 2010)

"Connecting" FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ! D:


----------



## nemø (7. Dezember 2010)

Kann nix einloggen -.-


----------



## moehrewinger (7. Dezember 2010)

Blizzard wird schon wissen warum sie ihre offizielen Foren abgeschaltet haben: "Ey ich kann nich punkt eins nach zwölf zocken einseinself"


----------



## Totemkrieger (7. Dezember 2010)

Hab`s mir schon gedacht,aber irgendwie gehofft,mich hätte ein wenig Glück ^^


----------



## Zukane (7. Dezember 2010)

Server down 

Blizzard soll sich mal dran halten wenn die schon 00:01 Uhr sagen ;D


----------



## Immortahlia (7. Dezember 2010)

ich gesell mich mal fix hinzu^^
hat jemand kaffee?^^


----------



## Fizzo (7. Dezember 2010)

tja das wars wohl mit der 00:01 uhr einloggen und spielen lüge xD


----------



## c0mA (7. Dezember 2010)

War so klar, dass es so endet


----------



## Arnorns (7. Dezember 2010)

war ja zu erwarten wenn sich alle spieler gleichzeitig einloggen wollen


----------



## computerblicker (7. Dezember 2010)

*Kaffee-rüberreich*
Das dass aber n fail wird war klar


----------



## moehrewinger (7. Dezember 2010)

Tja und irgendwie geht das buffed Forum auch in die Knie oO


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Dezember 2010)

Und ich geh auch davon aus, dass die nächsten 30 Minuten das ganze Thema nicht besser wird. Im Gegensatz...ich geh pennen, bis morgen früh ^^


----------



## Dabow (7. Dezember 2010)

Ebenfalls in " Verbindung wird aufgebaut ... " =)

zu geil, musst eben schon total lachen *g*
Auch gleich mal die letzten Minuten vor 0:00 Uhr gefilmt 

Ohje, gings da ab. Ich glaub ich schau jetzt erstmal ne Folge How i met your Mother =)


----------



## Totemkrieger (7. Dezember 2010)

Immortahlia schrieb:


> ich gesell mich mal fix hinzu^^
> hat jemand kaffee?^^



Hab ne volle Kanne hier *1 Tasse rüber schieb*


----------



## Dabow (7. Dezember 2010)

Ebenfalls in " Verbindung wird aufgebaut ... " =)

zu geil, musst eben schon total lachen *g*
Auch gleich mal die letzten Minuten vor 0:00 Uhr gefilmt 

Ohje, gings da ab. Ich glaub ich schau jetzt erstmal ne Folge How i met your Mother =)


----------



## Delröy1 (7. Dezember 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ich dreh ab^^


----------



## nemø (7. Dezember 2010)

Zum Glück hab ich zu tun.


----------



## Dabow (7. Dezember 2010)

Ebenfalls in " Verbindung wird aufgebaut ... " =)

zu geil, musst eben schon total lachen *g*
Auch gleich mal die letzten Minuten vor 0:00 Uhr gefilmt 

Ohje, gings da ab. Ich glaub ich schau jetzt erstmal ne Folge How i met your Mother =)


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (7. Dezember 2010)

gz an blizz!gief geld back blizz^^


----------



## Dabow (7. Dezember 2010)

Ebenfalls in " Verbindung wird aufgebaut ... " =)

zu geil, musst eben schon total lachen *g*
Auch gleich mal die letzten Minuten vor 0:00 Uhr gefilmt 

Ohje, gings da ab. Ich glaub ich schau jetzt erstmal ne Folge How i met your Mother =)


----------



## Seltsam (7. Dezember 2010)

In Realm einloggen

Ich liebe es.^^


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (7. Dezember 2010)

ich schau mir jez 2 and a half man an blizz ist nie zuverlässig ....


----------



## nrg (7. Dezember 2010)

Wer was anderes erwartet hat glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtshasen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

sind die die sich nicht ausgeloggt haben eigentlich noch aufm server? War das nur ne verarsche, dass man sich ausloggen muss damit die neuen cataclysm sachen aktiviert werden ( also EP balken und so) ? Wenn ja.. ok bin drauf reingefallen 

Aber wär schon ziemlich asozial nur damit ein paar weniger leute in den Gebieten sind.. wir sind doch nicht im Kindergarten wo man das Spielzeug anleckt damit der andere es nicht mehr nimmt.. :-P


----------



## Tooto (7. Dezember 2010)

Selbst das einloggen bringt nich, da kam endlich die Nachricht Verbindung hergestellt und das Wort: "Erfolg"  das ging nach Minuten nicht weg und alles wieder von vorn <.<


----------



## boyclar (7. Dezember 2010)

Mhh, auch in verbindung wird aufgebaut... mhh Blizzard hat doch gewusst was auf sie zukommt und trotzdem schaffen sie es nicht ihre server oder was auch immer bereit zu kriegen. Peinlich. Naja mal bissl Scrubs weiter schauen


----------



## Vyren (7. Dezember 2010)

Vor allem weil ich einer der Ersten bin die sich eingeloggt haben freue ich mich xD


----------



## nemø (7. Dezember 2010)

Los *wedelt mit einem besen* Ihr nerds, alle duschen, ihr sitzt doch eh nur rum!


----------



## Stetto (7. Dezember 2010)

Oh ich freu mich mich drauf, dass vieleicht irgendwann die Loginserver wieder funktionieren!^^


----------



## Paradiso (7. Dezember 2010)

Cucu Erster 525 Koch des Servers - Erfolg   *whine*


----------



## boyclar (7. Dezember 2010)

deshalb schaust du auch in solch einem thread herum, selber nerd


----------



## Wulfnoth46 (7. Dezember 2010)

is schon irgendwie Kacke wenn man ein neues Addon herausbringt und die Spieler, die es gekauft haben gleicht mit FRUST beglückt werden, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das Blizzard irgendwie juckt


----------



## myxir21 (7. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir kommt immer: Eure Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Los *wedelt mit einem besen* Ihr nerds, alle duschen, ihr sitzt doch eh nur rum!



Nur wenn du mitkommst


----------



## Darequi (7. Dezember 2010)

GTFO BLIZZARD LOGGIN SERVER ..... CAPS LOCK FTW :..... waahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha

sorry, leuds, ich krieg gerade die Pimpernellen ... schaffen die noch nich mal die Login Server richtig zu machen.


----------



## Zukane (7. Dezember 2010)

Nochmal an alle: 

Verbindung wird aufgebaut heißt das die Server offline sind bzw der Client keien verindung dazu herstellen kann ;D


----------



## Delröy1 (7. Dezember 2010)

wasn rotz, 1 von 3 kann sich einloggen bei mir inner wohnung


----------



## Chiary (7. Dezember 2010)

Es war ja zu erwarten, wenns nicht die Spieleserver sind dann halt die Loginserver...
Auch ne Möglichkeit die Server etwas kontrollierter zu belasten ^^


----------



## Darequi (7. Dezember 2010)

Laut meiner Gildenkollegin iss auf Malle schon einer 81 :-S


----------



## derracker (7. Dezember 2010)

Tja so ein Authenticator ist zwar ne feine Sache zum Account-Schutz aber wenn man nicht rein kommt und ständig die Nummer neu eingeben muß nervt es echt


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (7. Dezember 2010)

joa des is a frechheit do zaln wia göd und bkommn a schaß vom olla feinstn so shauts aus ...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> GTFO BLIZZARD LOGGIN SERVER ..... CAPS LOCK FTW :..... waahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> sorry, leuds, ich krieg gerade die Pimpernellen ... schaffen die noch nich mal die Login Server richtig zu machen.



die sind doch "richtig" ... sind halt nicht gut genug für so einen Ansturm. aber sollen die die deswegen verbessern nur damit die dann 2 jahre lang auf 1% auslastung laufen? 

Ist wie steuergelder zu verschwenden um die 10 Spurige Autobahn zu bauen nur weil 1x alle paar jahre irgend nen Event ist wo sie auch genutzt wird und ansonsten 10 autos am Tag drüber fahren


----------



## soca291 (7. Dezember 2010)

super ich hab vorhin schon gehabt charakterbildschirm wird geladen und dann hab ichs ausversehen abgebrochen -.-


----------



## Norica (7. Dezember 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Laut meiner Gildenkollegin iss auf Malle schon einer 81 :-S


naja


----------



## Masterplan (7. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir steht nur eiskalt ´´Erfolg!´´.


----------



## Lenay (7. Dezember 2010)

immer wieder serververbindung unterbrochen -.-


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (7. Dezember 2010)

joa i glaub glei spielts granada hia a wohanzinn heast


----------



## nrg (7. Dezember 2010)

Wenn alle sich gleichzeitig versuchen einzuloggen war das zu erwarten. Blizzard wird für einen Tag mit Sicherheit nicht die Serverkapazität erweitern wenn sie den Rest der nächsten 2 Jahre in der Ecke verstaubt.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> joa i glaub glei spielts granada hia a wohanzinn heast



Ich glaub Kauderwelsch ist gegen die Forenregeln


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (7. Dezember 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Ich glaub Kauderwelsch ist gegen die Forenregeln



ah ist mir egal jez ^^ bin sehr sehr sauer auf die blauen männer die in blizzard arbeiten....


----------



## Tutai (7. Dezember 2010)

Masterplan schrieb:


> Bei mir steht nur eiskalt ´´Erfolg!´´.



Abbrechen klicken, und du siehst sogar die Realms. Auf gewünschten Realm doppelklicken - "In Realm einloggen", dann gehts aber wieder nicht weiter^^


----------



## Valdos Theolos (7. Dezember 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Ich glaub Kauderwelsch ist gegen die Forenregeln



Das ist kein Kauderwelchs, das ist ein österreichischer Dialekt!^^


----------



## dasMoo (7. Dezember 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> Wenn alle sich gleichzeitig versuchen einzuloggen war das zu erwarten. Blizzard wird für einen Tag mit Sicherheit nicht die Serverkapazität erweitern wenn sie den Rest der nächsten 2 Jahre in der Ecke verstaubt.



Da gab's mal so eine absolut geniale Erfindung als Alternative zum Kauf ... lass' mich überlegen ... "MIETE" ?
Oder hast Du Deinen "Webserver" auch im eigenen Keller stehen ? -.^


----------



## Masterplan (7. Dezember 2010)

und on, rinjehauen


----------



## Orcanic (7. Dezember 2010)

wie war das,ist bei dem Addon eigentlich ne Spielzeit inkl. oder muss ich mir ne Gamecard holen für meinen eingefrorenen ACC???


----------



## Vitany2910 (7. Dezember 2010)

da wird gefrozzelt, dass man genug zeit hatte, sich cata zu besorgen.. aber dass blizz genug zeit hatte, sich auf den mist einzustellen... da kräht kein hahn nach -.-


----------



## Delröy1 (7. Dezember 2010)

also je länger verbind wird aufgebaut da steht desto besser, 2/3 sind nun online nach 2 min connecting.... es wird es wird!


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (7. Dezember 2010)

bei mir steht seit 23 min verbindung wird aufgebaut na mal sehen !


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

warum sollte man geld ausgeben und server mieten für ein paar irre die mitten in der Nacht spielen wollen? 95% der Spieler werden wohl im Laufe der nächsten Tage erst spielen wollen.. und dafür reichen die momentanen Login Server allemal


----------



## HerrGott (7. Dezember 2010)

Na das nenn ich mal ein ganz neues Spielerlebnis. 30min Loginbildschirm anschaun und pw eingeben. COOOL


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (7. Dezember 2010)

Erfolg stehat do joa so schauts aus im schneckenhaus gogo !


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

wir sind keinesfalls eine mehrheit sondern eine sogenannte "Vocal Minority" also ein lautstarke minderheit


----------



## Norica (7. Dezember 2010)

HerrGott schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich mal ein ganz neues Spielerlebnis. 30min Loginbildschirm anschaun und pw eingeben. COOOL




hip hip hurra


----------



## Malis23 (7. Dezember 2010)




----------



## s1mp3l (7. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm... meine Frage ist ja...
Kommt überhaupt irgendjemand rein?
Also egal wehn ich kenne, niemand is im Game, 
wirklich niemand...


----------



## Zukane (7. Dezember 2010)

Orcanic schrieb:


> wie war das,ist bei dem Addon eigentlich ne Spielzeit inkl. oder muss ich mir ne Gamecard holen für meinen eingefrorenen ACC???



Bei keiner Erwiterung war Spielzeit dabei.

/edit

Nach 30 Sekunden "Ihre verbindung zum Server wurde unetrbrochen".


----------



## Darequi (7. Dezember 2010)

Orcanic schrieb:


> wie war das,ist bei dem Addon eigentlich ne Spielzeit inkl. oder muss ich mir ne Gamecard holen für meinen eingefrorenen ACC???



brauchst ne gamecard!


----------



## Delröy1 (7. Dezember 2010)

s1mp3l schrieb:


> Hmmm... meine Frage ist ja...
> Kommt überhaupt irgendjemand rein?
> Also egal wehn ich kenne, niemand is im Game,
> wirklich niemand...


ja sind genug online!


----------



## s1mp3l (7. Dezember 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> ja sind genug online!



Die glücklichen :-( *snief*


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> ja sind genug online!



also wars doch ne verarschung von wegen man müsse sich ausloggen um den EP balken und so zu aktivieren? Nur damit man im login gewusel hängen bleibt?


----------



## Tooto (7. Dezember 2010)

HerrGott schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich mal ein ganz neues Spielerlebnis. 30min Loginbildschirm anschaun und pw eingeben. COOOL



Och wieso nur anschaun? Ich setze Deathwing schon ganz schon zu! Schön mit meinen Eisenhandschuh in seine Augen am pieksen und manchmal landet der Finger auch in der Nase!...
den ganzn Abend vergeht die Zeit sooooo Lahm und jetz? Wush schon 37 min sind wir alle am versuchen wuchey^^


----------



## Valdos Theolos (7. Dezember 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> ja sind genug online!



Und die haben das wie geschafft?


----------



## Norica (7. Dezember 2010)

s1mp3l schrieb:


> Hmmm... meine Frage ist ja...
> Kommt überhaupt irgendjemand rein?
> Also egal wehn ich kenne, niemand is im Game,
> wirklich niemand...




bei uns sind auch alle off

^^ alle die hier nun sind sind vom pech getroffen und kommen halt nich rein


----------



## Delröy1 (7. Dezember 2010)

da steht nun erfolg nach 10 minuten warten! es wird!!


----------



## Onichon (7. Dezember 2010)

Nur wird keiner davon hier im Forum posten^^


----------



## Thug (7. Dezember 2010)

login server lässt immer noch auf sich warten....
schon jemand auf blackrock online?


----------



## darkcava (7. Dezember 2010)

ne komme auch nicht auf blackrock


----------



## Norica (7. Dezember 2010)

das die im spiel on sind?

es gibt bestimmt leute die es toll finden es rumzupalabern das sie zocken können


----------



## Skelettkrieger (7. Dezember 2010)

malygos sind schon einige on. FU Blizzarsch. Echt dickes FU


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> da steht nun erfolg nach 10 minuten warten! es wird!!



Frage: hast du nen authenticator? weil bei mir bricht der immer nach 1 minute oder so ab mit verbindung wurde getrennt.. nicht dass das am Authenticator liegt dass man getrennt wird sobald der key ausläuft  und die ohne authenticator haben mehr zeit dass die Verbindung aufgebaut wird


----------



## Todeswolf (7. Dezember 2010)

Erfolg hatte ich ca vor 10Min nun bin ich am Versuch auf einen Server zu kommen -.-	Übrigens hallo


----------



## Titaniumx6 (7. Dezember 2010)

Was denkt ihr wie lange das dauert ? kann ich heute nacht bischen suchten ?


----------



## J0b0 (7. Dezember 2010)

Drinn


----------



## s1mp3l (7. Dezember 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> da steht nun erfolg nach 10 minuten warten! es wird!!



So weit kommst du, bei mir steht Verbindung wird blablabla, ca 10sek disco


----------



## Norica (7. Dezember 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Frage: hast du nen authenticator? weil bei mir bricht der immer nach 1 minute oder so ab mit verbindung wurde getrennt.. nicht dass das am Authenticator liegt dass man getrennt wird sobald der key ausläuft  und die ohne authenticator haben mehr zeit dass die Verbindung aufgebaut wird


da bin ich froh das ich noch kein key hab ^^


----------



## Tooto (7. Dezember 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Frage: hast du nen authenticator? weil bei mir bricht der immer nach 1 minute oder so ab mit verbindung wurde getrennt.. nicht dass das am Authenticator liegt dass man getrennt wird sobald der key ausläuft  und die ohne authenticator haben mehr zeit dass die Verbindung aufgebaut wird



Frag ich mich auch grad nach 30 sek knapp muss ich es immer wieder neu versuchen, warten wär schön


----------



## Vispi (7. Dezember 2010)

kauf cata online

nur bezahlen, einmal einlogen sachen runter laden und dann kannst du 0:01 am 7.12.10 die neuen inhalte geniesen *denkste* 

Loginbildschirm und feuchte Hände vom Kaffee hmpf


----------



## Vyren (7. Dezember 2010)

Naja lw bis morgen


----------



## Zukane (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich selbst habe es gekauft und mein Account ist Cata drauf.

Allerdings nach 30 Sekunden imemr Verbindung unterbrochen.


----------



## Massìv (7. Dezember 2010)

J0b0 schrieb:


> Drinn



und deshalb postest du hier? ahja genau


----------



## Tooto (7. Dezember 2010)

Vispi schrieb:


> kauf cata online
> 
> nur bezahlen, einmal einlogen sachen runter laden und dann kannst du 0:01 am 7.12.10 die neuen inhalte geniesen *denkste*
> 
> Loginbildschirm und feuchte Hände vom Kaffee hmpf



Blizzard anzeigen! Die haben uns mit falschen Versprechen geloggt!!


----------



## Manitu2007 (7. Dezember 2010)

login nicht möglich
warte auf weitere befehle...


----------



## Massìv (7. Dezember 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> login nicht möglich
> warte auf weitere befehle...



Schlafen gehen und in 4 Stunden festellen das immer noch nichts läuft :=(


----------



## ErwinGT (7. Dezember 2010)

Eben in der Eisekälte vorm MM ausgeharrt um schon heute Nacht meinen Worgen erstellen zu können, und jetzt das 

Man kommt nichtmal in die Accountverwaltung um seinen ACC upzugraden..........................wie machen es die Leute die schon zocken können?


----------



## Kuisito (7. Dezember 2010)

ach was solls, bb bin pennen


----------



## Kæran (7. Dezember 2010)

Das is das neue Hotbutton System von Blizz
"Loggen sie sich ein meine Damen und Herren, der Hotbutton kann jeden Moment zuschlagen"


----------



## Valdos Theolos (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde jetzt eine rauchen gehen, mir ne Folge Two and a Half Men ansehen und es ein letztes mal versuchen..um max. 01:30 bin ich pennen..mit Tränen in den Augen..


----------



## myxir21 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hab auch nen Authenticator und auch mich kickt er nach 30 Sek


----------



## Zukane (7. Dezember 2010)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Eben in der Eisekälte vorm MM ausgeharrt um schon heute Nacht meinen Worgen erstellen zu können, und jetzt das
> 
> Man kommt nichtmal in die Accountverwaltung um seinen ACC upzugraden..........................wie machen es die Leute die schon zocken können?




Natürlich komtm man in die Accountverwaltung ...

Die Seite ist zwar offline aber Accoutnverwaltugn wird doch unten gleich verlinkt.

Die meisten habens wohl online gekauft.


----------



## Lloigorr (7. Dezember 2010)

du brauchst nicht unbedingt den authi code eingeben. wenn du erfolg beim einloggen hast, wird nochmal seperat danach gefragt. also nur PW und enter 

btw: habt ihr das buffed forum auch auf Candie Pop eingestellt? einfach supi <3


----------



## Massìv (7. Dezember 2010)

Kæran schrieb:


> Das is das neue Hotbutton System von Blizz
> "Loggen sie sich ein meine Damen und Herren, der Hotbutton kann jeden Moment zuschlagen"



Jeah und der Gewinner bekommt 2 Minuten Cata Spaß bis der Server abkackt!


----------



## Vispi (7. Dezember 2010)

da hätt ich mir die Erweiterung auch im Laden holen können und nicht online

na wenigstens geht das forum hier noch das man meckern kann *lacht*

Blizz macht ja wie immer sämtliche Foren zu ^^ wenn sie wiedermal schlecht vorbereitet sind


----------



## Tooto (7. Dezember 2010)

Also ich versuchs noch 15 min lang, dann versuch ich mich mit 2 Litern Kaffee intus trotzdem mal schlafen zu gehen, doofes Blizzass


----------



## ErwinGT (7. Dezember 2010)

Zukane schrieb:


> Natürlich komtm man in die Accountverwaltung ...
> 
> Die Seite ist zwar offline aber Accoutnverwaltugn wird doch unten gleich verlinkt.
> 
> Die meisten habens wohl online gekauft.



Ups................habs nach dem runterscrollen auch gesehen, danke dir


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Hab auch nen Authenticator und auch mich kickt er nach 30 Sek



War ne gute idee... grad authenticator entfernt ( battle.net läuft ziemlich schnell sogar  ) und trotzdem nach 30 sek draußen


----------



## Seltsam (7. Dezember 2010)

Hat endlich geklappt bei mir, aber landete auf den falschen Realm. Bei meinen habe ich immer noch eine warteschlange.^^


----------



## Tutai (7. Dezember 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> da steht nun erfolg nach 10 minuten warten! es wird!!



Will dir ja nicht die Hoffnung zerstören, aber "Erfolg" bedeudet bei blizz soviel wie "Jetzt hat der arme schon 20min gewartet, machen wa einfach mal ne 'Erfolg' Meldung".


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

Lloigorr schrieb:


> btw: habt ihr das buffed forum auch auf Candie Pop eingestellt? einfach supi <3




das Design war der diesjährige buffed.de aprilscherz  haben sie scheinbar drin behalten


----------



## leckaeis (7. Dezember 2010)

Verbindung wird hergestellt - Erfolg! - [Zeitspanne von 10 Minuten] - Die Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen. 

&#9829;


----------



## Tooto (7. Dezember 2010)

Und bei mir steht nun schon geschätzte 5 min Verbindung wird aufgebaut, aber so wirklich wegklicken will ichs auch net einfach...


----------



## Zukane (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich geh mal was anderes zocken und schau später vorbei


----------



## Kæran (7. Dezember 2010)

Realmliste wird abgerufen!
mal was neues


----------



## Thug (7. Dezember 2010)

darkcava schrieb:


> ne komme auch nicht auf blackrock




yo danke für die rückmeldung,  hier tut sich nach wie vor nichts...
aber ich bleibe hartnäckig, palette red bull steht parat.


----------



## Darequi (7. Dezember 2010)

der dritte der gilde der online ist


----------



## ErwinGT (7. Dezember 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> yo danke für die rückmeldung, hier tut sich nach wie vor nichts...
> aber ich bleibe hartnäckig, palette red bull steht parat.




Red Bull?
Mixe mir gerade mein Krombacher mit Cola..................muss es strecken in der jetzigen Situation. Hab nur 2 Flaschen


----------



## Fusselbirne (7. Dezember 2010)

Eine Frage,weiß wer,wie man das Spiel auf Deutsch umstellt?Bei mir is der Launcher sowie das Spiel auf Englisch.


----------



## darkalexa (7. Dezember 2010)

erfolg hab ich auch endlich mal...mal sehen was nun passiert


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Eine Frage,weiß wer,wie man das Spiel auf Deutsch umstellt?Bei mir is der Launcher sowie das Spiel auf Englisch.



Gratulation, hast dir das falsche runtergeladen


----------



## leckaeis (7. Dezember 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Gratulation, hast dir das falsche runtergeladen



Blödsinn.

Im Launcher unter Einstellungen einfach das andere Sprachpaket aktivieren.


----------



## Luzifeer (7. Dezember 2010)

In Realm einloggen - oh man das gibt nix mehr in den nächsten Std - geht mal alle pennen


----------



## Valdos Theolos (7. Dezember 2010)

Habs nocheinmal versucht und konnte meinen Main Acc auswählen .. nach 1min kam jtzt Erfolg...in 30min hoffentlich on


----------



## Fusselbirne (7. Dezember 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Gratulation, hast dir das falsche runtergeladen


Hab Englisch sowie Deutsch installiert,geht ja nur ums umstellen...


----------



## MihAmb (7. Dezember 2010)

nach ewig langer meldung "verbindung wird aufgebaut..." kommt nur "verbindung zum server wurde unterbrochen"... jemand da mit dem selben problem? ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Hab Englisch sowie Deutsch installiert,geht ja nur ums umstellen...



aso, ja dann siehe oben


----------



## leckaeis (7. Dezember 2010)

MihAmb schrieb:


> nach ewig langer meldung "verbindung wird aufgebaut..." kommt nur "verbindung zum server wurde unterbrochen"... jemand da mit dem selben problem? ^^



Du hast dir die letzten paar Seiten nicht sehr intensiv angeguckt, oder? oO


----------



## Neneko89 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja, geht alle schlafen 

Ich werd mindestens noch bis 2 Uhr versuchen wenigstens mal die neuen Gebiete anschauen, wenns stabil läuft natürlich auch Questen :>


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

MihAmb schrieb:


> nach ewig langer meldung "verbindung wird aufgebaut..." kommt nur "verbindung zum server wurde unterbrochen"... jemand da mit dem selben problem? ^^



lies die letzten 5 seiten


----------



## Orgoron (7. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt wurde der autenticator nochmal abgrfragt llllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggssssssssssssaaaaammmmmmmmmmm geht es wohl vorran ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

Fällt noch jemandem auf, dass alle Zitate die Uhrzeit 0.12 haben ?


----------



## leckaeis (7. Dezember 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Fällt noch jemandem auf, dass alle Zitate die Uhrzeit 0.12 haben ?



Wahrscheinlich steht "0.12" in der Entwicklersprache des Blizzard-Teams für "Haha!"


----------



## Valdos Theolos (7. Dezember 2010)

drinnneeennnn =====DDD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

komisch  manchmal 0:12, manchmal 1:12 :-P aber immer auf die 12


----------



## Thug (7. Dezember 2010)

bei starcraft geht gerade auch nix, nur so am rande.
wollte mal schauen wer auf der friendlist schon so am spielen ist, aber das war wohl nix :/


----------



## Darequi (7. Dezember 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde der autenticator nochmal abgrfragt llllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggssssssssssssaaaaammmmmmmmmmm geht es wohl vorran ^^



soweit bin ich jetzt auch ^^
so, und nun den WoW Bildschirm in ruhe lassen ... 

auch wenn da abbrechen steht!


----------



## Kæran (7. Dezember 2010)

noe, manche haben auch 1:12 Uhr


----------



## Fusselbirne (7. Dezember 2010)

Jop,wunderbar,habs auf Deutsch nun,danke sehr


----------



## Titaniumx6 (7. Dezember 2010)

eig müssten wir entschedigung verlangen  oder wie sieht ihr das ?


----------



## Orgoron (7. Dezember 2010)

Erfolg !

Es wird ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

Titaniumx6 schrieb:


> eig müssten wir entschedigung verlangen oder wie sieht ihr das ?



Solang du denen dafür nicht die schedel einschlägst.


----------



## Darequi (7. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir steht auch ERFOLG! 

uii CHAR LISTE 

Ladebildschirm


----------



## HerrGott (7. Dezember 2010)

Erfolg hab ich auch, na und. Immer noch nur Loginsrenn...


----------



## soca291 (7. Dezember 2010)

so ma off topic 
weiss jemand was ich bei excel in die zelle eingeben muss wenn ich will das er mir bei einem positiven betrag z.B in spalte b2 gewinn anzeigt und bei negativem verlust?


----------



## Fusselbirne (7. Dezember 2010)

"Verbindung wird aufgebaut..." grml...

Ach ja,zur Excel: Ka


----------



## derracker (7. Dezember 2010)

Titaniumx6 schrieb:


> eig müssten wir entschedigung verlangen  oder wie sieht ihr das ?


Von wem? Deinem Deutschlehrer? ^^


----------



## HerrGott (7. Dezember 2010)

DRINNEN!!


----------



## Orgoron (7. Dezember 2010)

On ! Nozdormu es wird Leute ^^


----------



## Darequi (7. Dezember 2010)

bin drinnen  und hier draussen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> bin drinnen und hier draussen



ebenfalls. Scheint voran zu gehen


----------



## Titaniumx6 (7. Dezember 2010)

derracker schrieb:


> Von wem? Deinem Deutschlehrer? ^^


 allso wenn ich mit 10 finger schreibe und neben bei noch bei msn on bin interessiert mich meine rechtschrift ein dreck -.-´´


----------



## Malis23 (7. Dezember 2010)

heute cataLUNCH, nich mitternachtssnack


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Dezember 2010)

Titaniumx6 schrieb:


> allso wenn ich mit 10 finger schreibe und neben bei noch bei msn on bin interessiert mich meine rechtschrift ein dreck -.-´´



Rechtschreibung, nicht rechtschrift :-P

Erfolg!


----------



## soca291 (7. Dezember 2010)

erfolg =P


----------



## gekko_in_trouble (7. Dezember 2010)

sodele......komme eben vom mitternachtsverkauf *ganz chillig mit paar kumpels und ner thermoskanne glühwein*, spielinstallation bei 98%.....selbst wenn ich jetzt 5 stunden im login hänge...was solls^^ 
immerhin wartet man jetzt schon einige jährchen auf eine veränderung der alten welt und der patch war nu wirklich voller neuer entdeckungen, altes questfeeling und neugier beim erkunden. 
 und wenn es bissel laggt, der login ne weile dauert oder sich tausende spieler auf die gleichen mobs stürzen...guck ich mir ne andere ecke an. zu erkunden gibt es genug neues.
habt fun und geniesst die neue/ alte welt anstatt auf teufel komm raus auf 85 zu lvln, gruss und winke, gekko


----------



## Exicoo (7. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne Frage, und zwar geht es um die Installation von Cata.
Habe mir das Spiel vorhin im Laden gekauft und gleich den CD-Key im Battle.net-Account eingegeben und ihn auf Cataclysm gestellt. Leider habe ich aus welchem Grund auch immer ein Problem mit meinem Laufwerk, die CD wird nicht erkannt...
Kann ich die noch benötigten Dateien auch ohne CD installieren? Also so ähnlich wie ein Patch.
Den Code habe ich ja, jetzt geht es nur darum, ob ich den rest online oder per CD installiere.


----------



## soca291 (7. Dezember 2010)

jeah in realm einloggen
kleiner tipp wenn da erfolg tseht auf abbrechen drücken


----------



## ErwinGT (7. Dezember 2010)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
kann endlich meinen Worgen erstellen.......................warum nicht gleich so?


----------



## discotiiia (7. Dezember 2010)

Loginprobleme behoben um 1:12  Buffed.de nun offiziell tot.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (7. Dezember 2010)

Es wurde garnichts behoben, der Rechnungsserver ist immer noch hinüber, keiner kann bezahlen und ich hab nun einen Account mit Cata und ohne Spielzeit. Ich konnte Cata vor 2 Stunden in nur 10 Sekunden kaufen und war sofort aktiv, aber bezahlen geht nicht. Das ist ein Witz!


----------



## abc :) (7. Dezember 2010)

athene der freak is schon 84


----------



## Fyralon (7. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem ich mir das Buch "Weltenbeben" durchgelsen habe hab ich mir gedacht ich spiel mal zur abwechslung Horde (quasi neustart mit Catarelease) *räusper*.Ich hab mir nen Goblin Magier gemacht und muss sagen,Startgebiet,die Quest,der Humor ,das Video nach dem Startgebiet und die Quest die dann kommen einfach geil....


Dickes Lob an Blizz,ich bin wirklich mal sehr positiv überrascht worden.

Thanks


----------



## Loony555 (7. Dezember 2010)

*Zappel zappel*

It's C-Day! 


5 Stunden arbeiten, Mittagspause zum Gamestop rennen, Cata kaufen, 3 Stunden arbeiten, nach Hause fahren, installieren, ZOCKEN! 
Kanns kaum erwarten. ..
"Chef, wann ist 17 Uhr? Jetzt oder? Ach nein? Es ist erst kurz nach 8 Uhr? Ne, die Uhren hier gehen bestimmt alle falsch... Ach Mist."


----------



## nikolasgela (7. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand hier schon Cataclysm gespielt?
Ich habe noch nicht den key gekauft. ein freund von mir hat mir gesagt, dass am besten kaufe ich einen digitalen key, weil es nur einige minuten dauert.
kann jemand die erfahrung mit cataclysm erklären?


----------



## Nemesis125 (7. Dezember 2010)

Sollte es heute auch noch bekommen :> Aber kann es erst nach der Arbeit spielen, wenn natürlich die Server nicht streiken :/


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Dezember 2010)

Neitras schrieb:


> ich freu mich nicht so weil instabiele server überfarmte gebiet usw



jo solche sachen gibts nur bei addons :-)

freu mich auch auf cata hoffe nur das es morgen (mittwoch) möglichst früh wieder online ist.


----------



## SpencerHH (7. Dezember 2010)

nikolasgela schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier schon Cataclysm gespielt?
> Ich habe noch nicht den key gekauft. ein freund von mir hat mir gesagt, dass am besten kaufe ich einen digitalen key, weil es nur einige minuten dauert.
> kann jemand die erfahrung mit cataclysm erklären?


 LoL!!! Als ob schon irgendwer alles gesehen hätte... da musst du schon noch ein paar tage warten denn auf erste eindrücke kann man sich nicht zu hundert prozent verlassen und nur weil einer sagt es wäre gut heisst es noch lange nicht das es dir auch gefällt also entwerder noch warten oder selbst heraus finden..


----------



## Shakreo (7. Dezember 2010)

Oh mann, was freue ich mich gleich nach der Arbeit loslegen zu zu können. Heute morgen war ich schon mal kurz on, Fliegen und Berufe erweitern 

Nur was meine Freude gerade wieder bremst ist, dass die Blizzard HP wieder Probleme hatte als ich den Volkswechsel machen wollte...
Angeblich 3 mal Fehlgeschlagen und jetzt ist der Wechsel für 24 Std. gesperrt. Alles war auch richtig eingegeben, habe extra dreimal drüber geguckt -.-

Ich hoffe ich habe in der Mittagspause beim Rechnungssupport Glück. Ich will als Worg in Cata starten T.T

Edit:
Nebenbei für alle: Ich habe eben kurz das offizielle Forum durchwühlt. Die Blizzard-Server haben aktuell Probleme die Zahlungen zu verarbeiten. Angeblich behoben, aber funktionieren tut es immer noch nicht.
Wer das selbe Problem hat, einfach dort melden. Angeblich wird dann die Sperrung aufgehoben laut BluePost:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/1085328549?page=10

btw, weiß vielleicht jemand wo ich nachschauen kann, ob meine Zahlungsmethode noch gesperrt ist?


----------



## Benon (7. Dezember 2010)

Nemesis125 schrieb:


> Sollte es heute auch noch bekommen :> Aber kann es erst nach der Arbeit spielen, wenn natürlich die Server nicht streiken :/



also bei uns liefen die server, nur der loginserver hatte die ersten 30min probs war aber nich schlimm. Die neuen Zonen leggen überhaupt nicht, das einzige was mich vom spielen abgehalten hat waren die leute die meinen sie müssten sich mit den flugmounts in die questgeber stellen -.-

LG Benon


----------



## Malediktus22 (7. Dezember 2010)

Tja wie bei bc und wotlk eben auch

Jeah wie cool der hammer ist ja der wahnsinn ohwiegeil olollol epikz

und dann nach 1/2 - 1 Jahr

laaaaaaaaangweilig giieeehv new contend fuck off blizz alles unbalanced grrrrr *heul* raids zu schwer ciao blizz ich lösch meine chars ........

/ironie off

Klar ist es jetzt im Moment das non plus ultra. Ist ja auch klar, weil es ein langersehnter neuer contend ist.

Aber irgendwann ist es genauso wie jetzt bei wotlk.
Wenn der Endboss liegt ---> Flaute  und warten aufs nächste addon


so long


Male ( der immernoch auf sein cata wartet das Amazon langsam bringen sollte^^)


----------



## HolyTauren (7. Dezember 2010)

Malediktus22 schrieb:


> der immernoch auf sein cata wartet das Amazon langsam bringen sollte^^


 Mir gehts genauso^^ DHL ist noch nicht unterwegs zu mir xD Das packet liegt noch im Ziel-Paketzentrum -.-


----------



## Euphemia (7. Dezember 2010)

Benon schrieb:


> also bei uns liefen die server, nur der loginserver hatte die ersten 30min probs war aber nich schlimm. Die neuen Zonen leggen überhaupt nicht, das einzige was mich vom spielen abgehalten hat waren die leute die meinen sie müssten sich mit den flugmounts in die questgeber stellen -.-
> 
> LG Benon


Mh fängt ja gut an, das manche nichts besseres zu tun haben als NPC zu "campen" anstelle PVP, lvl 85 oder Instanzen versteh ich echt nicht. Sind die neuen Startgebiete sehr überfüllt?


----------



## Euphemia (7. Dezember 2010)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Mir gehts genauso^^ DHL ist noch nicht unterwegs zu mir xD Das packet liegt noch im Ziel-Paketzentrum -.-



Ich kriege meins frühstens Morgen oder am Donnerstag weil Amazon  in die Schweiz irgendwie länger brauchen x.X;. Mein Freund bekommt sein auch heute von Amazon, wie gemein..


----------



## AoC.Virtus (7. Dezember 2010)

ich hab letzte nacht schon den Topic verfolgt,.. LEute ganz ehrlich :

*- Ich bin echt froh, das ich NICHT mit solchen Leute raiden muss
- bei verschiedenen Leuten kommt hier echt die Sucht durch *


----------



## SpencerHH (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich wart auch immernoch drauf... Hab nurnoch diese woche urlaub und bin extra schon um halb 7 aufgestanden xD


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

Benon schrieb:


> also bei uns liefen die server, nur der loginserver hatte die ersten 30min probs war aber nich schlimm. Die neuen Zonen leggen überhaupt nicht, das einzige was mich vom spielen abgehalten hat waren die leute die meinen sie müssten sich mit den flugmounts in die questgeber stellen -.-
> 
> LG Benon




Öhm, da gibts eine ganz einfache Methode, damit einem das egal sein kann, denn das gleiche haben ja oft genug große dicke Tauren in Dalaran mit dem Flugmeister gemacht...

Man blendet einfach die Plaketten aller Ziele ein, auch der freundlichen und muss dann nur noch auf die plakette klicken. Ob man den NPC dabei sieht ode rnicht, ist völlig egal, die Plakette kann man nicht verdecken, so dick is kein Taurenpopo


----------



## Malediktus22 (7. Dezember 2010)

SpencerHH schrieb:


> Ich wart auch immernoch drauf... Hab nurnoch diese woche urlaub und bin extra schon um halb 7 aufgestanden xD



ich konnte die ganze nacht nicht schlafen aber jez wird das packet schon zugestellt steht bei amazon. hehe ist in der nächsten stunde da *freu*


----------



## WhiteSeb (7. Dezember 2010)

Hat sonst noch jemand die CE bestellt?

Warte schon wie blöd auf Hermes (!!!!)
Warum verschickt Amazon die CE mit HERMES!!!!???? >:-(

Soll schon siet heut Morgen um 05:43 Uhr unterwegs sein, wie kann es da sein, dass die noch immer nich da sind?


----------



## Metadron72 (7. Dezember 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand die CE bestellt?
> 
> Warte schon wie blöd auf Hermes (!!!!)
> Warum verschickt Amazon die CE mit HERMES!!!!???? >:-(
> ...




weils winter ist ?


----------



## SpencerHH (7. Dezember 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand die CE bestellt?
> 
> Warte schon wie blöd auf Hermes (!!!!)
> Warum verschickt Amazon die CE mit HERMES!!!!???? >:-(
> ...


 So wie ich mein ist es alles nach routen ausgelegt...Wenns in deinem bezirk viel zu beliefern gibt dann kann das halt ne weile dauern.
Ist halt zufall wann sie bei dir sind.. Hab gestern schon die mail von amazon bekommen das es raus ist und heute per DHL kommen soll... Mehr als warten kann man halt nicht :-(


----------



## Luminesce (7. Dezember 2010)

Hab das Online um halb 10 Abends gekauft und konnte mich nach 0:00 irgendwann einloggen und in die neuen Gebiete. Gut gemacht Blizzard ^^


----------



## Nuelo (7. Dezember 2010)

SpencerHH schrieb:


> Ich wart auch immernoch drauf... Hab nurnoch diese woche urlaub und bin extra schon um halb 7 aufgestanden xD



Das verstehe ich nicht. Extra Urlaub nehmen und dann keine Blizz-Version kaufen um ein paar Euros zu sparen, sondern auf die pünktlichkeit von Snail Mail setzen.

Falls du deine Ferien nicht extra dafür bezogen haben solltest, entschuldige ich mich, aber das Zitat steht stellvertretend für Einige die ich kenne, die es genauso machen wie ich gesagt habe.


----------



## Phurim (7. Dezember 2010)

Nuelo schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Extra Urlaub nehmen und dann keine Blizz-Version kaufen um ein paar Euros zu sparen, sondern auf die pünktlichkeit von Snail Mail setzen.
> 
> Falls du deine Ferien nicht extra dafür bezogen haben solltest, entschuldige ich mich, aber das Zitat steht stellvertretend für Einige die ich kenne, die es genauso machen wie ich gesagt habe.



Naja ich warte auch auf den DHL Boten der mir mein Amazon Paket bringt. Ich habe es nicht bestellt um die paar Euros zu sparen, sondern 1. Hatte ich nen Gutschein über 60 Euro (Wäre ja doof wenn ich dafür so kack Bücher kaufen würde) und 2. Hab ich immer gerne ne Packung in der Hand die sich im Regal ganz schön macht. Und wenn ich erst morgen spielen kann ist das auch nicht so tragisch hab noch 2 Jahre Zeit mir das alles anzugucken. Ist eh alles in einem halben Jahr wieder total langweilig!^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> _(...)_ Man blendet einfach die Plaketten aller Ziele ein, auch der freundlichen und muss dann nur noch auf die plakette klicken. _(...)_



Shift+V ftw !  ...

(Nich Strg+V *lol*)


----------



## SpencerHH (7. Dezember 2010)

Nuelo schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Extra Urlaub nehmen und dann keine Blizz-Version kaufen um ein paar Euros zu sparen, sondern auf die pünktlichkeit von Snail Mail setzen.
> 
> Falls du deine Ferien nicht extra dafür bezogen haben solltest, entschuldige ich mich, aber das Zitat steht stellvertretend für Einige die ich kenne, die es genauso machen wie ich gesagt habe.


 Nee hab ich nicht arbeite im einzelhandel und normalerweise ist im dezember urlaubssperre aber da es mein erster urlaub dieses Jahr ist wurde ne ausnahme gemacht das war nur zufall das ich zu dem zeitpunkt urlaub habe... 2 wochen hatte ich ja schoon und das ist auch nuun meine letzte^^ Bin halt extra dafür früh aufgestanden -.-


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

Phurim schrieb:


> Naja ich warte auch auf den DHL Boten der mir mein Amazon Paket bringt. Ich habe es nicht bestellt um die paar Euros zu sparen, sondern 1. Hatte ich nen Gutschein über 60 Euro (*Wäre ja doof wenn ich dafür so kack Bücher kaufen würde*) und 2. Hab ich immer gerne ne Packung in der Hand die sich im Regal ganz schön macht. Und wenn ich erst morgen spielen kann ist das auch nicht so tragisch hab noch 2 Jahre Zeit mir das alles anzugucken. Ist eh alles in einem halben Jahr wieder total langweilig!^^




Wenn das nicht ironisch gemeint war, tust du mir ehrlich leid.


----------



## nikolasgela (7. Dezember 2010)

Vor eine Stunde habe ich auf 
[WERBUNG ENTFERNT] ein Key gekauft, und nur 15 Minuten gewartet! Ich habe schon mein Key bekommt!


----------



## Aske333 (7. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht ironisch gemeint war, tust du mir ehrlich leid.



xD made my day!


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Dezember 2010)

puh, ein Glück, daß ich nicht doch bei Amazon o.ä. Onlinehändlern bestellt habe, sondern mich in der Nacht (wenn auch nicht freiwillig^^) zum Mitternachtsverkauf begeben habe.
Drücke euch die Daumen, daß ihr es heute noch erhaltet.


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> puh, ein Glück, daß ich nicht doch bei Amazon o.ä. Onlinehändlern bestellt habe, sondern mich in der Nacht (wenn auch nicht freiwillig^^) zum Mitternachtsverkauf begeben habe.
> Drücke euch die Daumen, daß ihr es heute noch erhaltet.



Ach ja, sei du mal froh, dass du in einer Stadt lebst, wo der Mitternachtsverkauf auch ohne VOrbestellung ging..*g*
Es gibt Städte, die erlauben das nämlich nicht...Da braucht man eine schriftliche Vorbestellung, im normalen Verkauf dürfen die Geschäfte das nicht. Ja, so etwas gibt es. Also nix mit spontanem Mitternachtskaufrausch..*g*
Glücklicher..


----------



## SpencerHH (7. Dezember 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> puh, ein Glück, daß ich nicht doch bei Amazon o.ä. Onlinehändlern bestellt habe, sondern mich in der Nacht (wenn auch nicht freiwillig^^) zum Mitternachtsverkauf begeben habe.
> Drücke euch die Daumen, daß ihr es heute noch erhaltet.



Ich stand heute Nacht mit nem kollgen aus spaß auch dort. Bei unserem Media Markt standen sicherlich 1500 leute und sangen ihre lieder und vorallem hört sich das geil an wenn paar hundert das lied der horde singen xD


----------



## Phurim (7. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht ironisch gemeint war, tust du mir ehrlich leid.


Ja das war Ironisch gemeint. Habe ganz ganz viele Bücher hier. U.a. die kompletten 4 "Die Zwerge" Teile, Die Orks und co. Herr der Ringe. Königin der Orks Narnia, die Bibel^^ und, und, und.

Naja immerhin ist es grad am Zielpaketzentrum angekommen....vieleicht kommt er ja heute Mittag, Nachmittag noch. *unruhig ist*


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns kommt DHL IMMER erst so um 14 Uhr...*nerv*
irgendwie liegen wir nicht unbedingt am Beginn der Route.


----------



## Aske333 (7. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ach ja, sei du mal froh, dass du in einer Stadt lebst, wo der Mitternachtsverkauf auch ohne VOrbestellung ging..*g*
> Es gibt Städte, die erlauben das nämlich nicht...Da braucht man eine schriftliche Vorbestellung, im normalen Verkauf dürfen die Geschäfte das nicht. Ja, so etwas gibt es. Also nix mit spontanem Mitternachtskaufrausch..*g*
> Glücklicher..



Das war doch mal, oder? Wurde das Ladenschlußgesetz nicht gekippt? Soweit ich das Merkblatt von der IHK noch im Kopf habe, dürfen nun bundesweit alle Läden von 0.00 bis 24.00 Uhr geöffnet haben (Außer an Sonn - und Feiertagen).


----------



## Phurim (7. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Bei uns kommt DHL IMMER erst so um 14 Uhr...*nerv*
> irgendwie liegen wir nicht unbedingt am Beginn der Route.



Na immerhin kommen die überhaupt. Hatte auch schon Fahrer die nicht mal klingeln weil sie genau wissen das ich im 3. Stock wohne und einfach zu faul sind die Treppen zu laufen. Ich glaube ich spiel gleich mal Rentner, häng mich ans Fenster und halte Auschau!


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Das war doch mal, oder? Wurde das Ladenschlußgesetz nicht gekippt? Soweit ich das Merkblatt von der IHK noch im Kopf habe, dürfen nun bundesweit alle Läden von 0.00 bis 24.00 Uhr geöffnet haben (Außer an Sonn - und Feiertagen).



Tja, dem ist wohl nicht so, bzw gibts wohl einfach Städte, denen das egal ist oder Läden, die das nicht wissen oder wat weiß ich. JEdenfalls gibts Läden, die Menschen nach Hause schicken, wenn sie keinen vorbestellungszettel haben, weil die Stadt sonst Rambazamba macht. (liegt wohl an spießigen Kleinstadtverwaltungsattitüden, ka)


----------



## Phurim (7. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Tja, dem ist wohl nicht so, bzw gibts wohl einfach Städte, denen das egal ist oder Läden, die das nicht wissen oder wat weiß ich. JEdenfalls gibts Läden, die Menschen nach Hause schicken, wenn sie keinen vorbestellungszettel haben, weil die Stadt sonst Rambazamba macht. (liegt wohl an spießigen Kleinstadtverwaltungsattitüden, ka)



Ich nehme stark an, dass die einfach nicht genug Spiele auf Lager haben und die grade soviel haben um die Vorbestellungen abzuarbeiten. Kommt ja immer darauf an wieviel die Läden einkaufen davon. Bei MM und Saturn dürfte das also egtl nicht passieren da die immer Massen davon bestellen.


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

war auchn kleinerer Laden, aber wie doof kann man denn sein? 
Da stell ich mir halt 200 Kopien ins Lager. Wird schon noch weggehen, das Zeug...oO


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Dezember 2010)

also ich war beim Mitternachtsverkauf zu WotLK in einem MediaMarkt in Berlin Prenzlauer Berg.
Damals standen ca. 10-150 Leute vorm Laden und es waren nicht genug Collectors Editions vorhanden, nach 5min waren die Paletten leer.
Diesmal standen, ka, ca. 1000-2000 Leute in den Borsighallen auf mehrere Etagen verteilt in einer Schlange und es
lagen massenhaft noch Collectors Editions rum.
Wie sich doch alles ändert.


----------



## Aske333 (7. Dezember 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Damals standen ca. 10-150 Leute vorm Laden



rofl


----------



## Versace83 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich freue mich auch schon darauf... gestern war OG so voll wie noch nie... als ich gegen 23 Uhr ausgelogt habe, haben sich alle vor dem Fluglehrer gesammelt um auch ja direkt die Fluglizenz kaufen zu koennen. Ich hab mich dann nach UC begeben und dort vor den Berufelehrern ausgeloggt und werde mich anschliessend nach OG porten um fliegen zu lernen 

Die DVD wurde von Amazon zum Glueck bereits geliefert, upgrade zu Cata wurde auch schon gemacht und ich kann heute Abend nach der Arbeit direkt installieren und starten, hatte schon befuerchtet warten zu muessen, da auf meiner Amazon Seite stand dass die Lieferung am 09.12. erwartet wird. Kam auch direkt zur Arbeit geliefert, nicht dass der Postbote es im Postamt zur Abholung hinterlegt, denn wenn ich Feierabend habe und um 19 Uhr heum komme ist dort schon geschlossen ^^

Wie gesagt, ich freue mich riesig auf heute Abend... wird dann sicher nicht mehr sooo voll sein wie es heute morgen oder heute Nachmittag sein wird


----------



## Littletall (7. Dezember 2010)

Die Spiele von mir und meinem Freund sind eben bei ihm auf der Arbeit eingetrudelt. Ich hab ihm geschrieben, er soll vorsichtig fahren wegen der Glatteis-Gefahr (ich mach mir immer schnell Sorgen) und hoffe jetzt, dass er nicht denkt, er soll nur wegen den Spielen vorsichtig fahren!

Mein Freund will unbedingt Worgen spielen. Ich will aber lieber meinen 80er weiterleveln.

Wir müssen wohl heute abend beides unterbringen ^^


----------



## Predataurus (7. Dezember 2010)

Hab ein Video vom Mitternachtsverkauf in Karlsruhe gemacht. War der totale Flop. Bei WotlK waren bestimmt 250 Leute beim Mediamarkt.
Diesmal garnix. Weder bei Mediamarkt noch Saturn.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xgrg4Nh2lY


----------



## Versace83 (7. Dezember 2010)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Hab ein Video vom Mitternachtsverkauf in Karlsruhe gemacht. War der totale Flop. Bei WotlK waren bestimmt 250 Leute beim Mediamarkt.
> Diesmal garnix. Weder bei Mediamarkt noch Saturn.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4xgrg4Nh2lY



habs mir gerade angeguckt... allerdings ohne Ton, bin noch arbeiten. Schoen Bilder aus der Heimat zu sehen 
Aber ernsthaft, wer faehrt schon freiwillig mitten in der Nacht bei der Kaelte nach Oberreut? ... in der Innenstadt im Saturn war ja dann ein wenig mehr los, aber wie du selbst schreibst.... der Digitale Vorverkauf. Haette es einen groesseren Eventcharakter gehabt waere sicher mehr los gewesen.


----------



## Loony555 (7. Dezember 2010)

Oh, da waren ja sicher 10 Leute da. 
Hat den Vorteil, kein Gedränge, CEs satt für alle, und man kennt hinterher
tatsächlich jeden WoW-Zocker in der Stadt persönlich. 
Ok ok, in Karlsruhe wirds schon noch ein paar mehr davon geben...


----------

